# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Слетела база 1с 7.7

## jekkep

Кто подскажет как восстановить базу. Установил Касперского, база хранится в DBF. Загрузил 1с у меня нулевая база. Резервной копии нет. Что делать?

----------


## Боромир

подожди, не вижу ни какой взаимосвязи... Касперский дбф не трогает в принципе... что значит "нулевая", md - тоже нет?

----------


## jekkep

Спасибо. Сделал индексацию, всё восстановилось.

----------


## atarix

повезло. сделайте копию. 
В следующий раз прежде чем переиндексировать пустую якобы базу копию тоже делайте.
глюки бывают такими внезапными Ж-) - достаточно кластеру на жесткий диск не записаться вовремя и тютю база.

----------

brizcafe (21.06.2012)

----------

